# Need a job in Singapore



## nishavpillay (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi All,

Me based at Kuwait currently MBA- Fin, CFA, 3 years of work exp Looking for job opportunities in Singapore... can anyone help to find a job??


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

help find a job ? You would to talking to recruiters I guess ..


----------

